

Ask HN: comments silently censored? - exit

Just noticed a comment i posted only shows up while i'm logged in. Does this mean i'm being "silently" censored, or is it some kind of bug?<p>The comment URL:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376730<p>Which was in response to:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376304
======
jacquesm
I've seen this happen a few times in the last couple of days, once it was a
duplicate comment that automatically got killed, the other time it persisted
for a while and then the comment turned back to normal.

Odd!

You seem to be able to post normally and your comments are visible now so
you're not banned or anything like that.

~~~
exit
actually, when i edited the comment which is now [dead] (to everyone else),
the edit showed up as a new comment (instead of changing the intended
comment). so i deleted the edit and then "really" edited to comment i wanted
to change.

so yeah, sounds like a bug. thanks for mentioning you've seen this before.

~~~
jacquesm
Ah so that's how it happened, no then it is not a bug. The moment you
submitted the duplicate comment it killed it.

The way to edit is to seek out the original, and edit it, not to use the back
button and change it.

~~~
exit
thanks for explaining this

------
brk
Put away the tinfoil hats...

Your comment was dead'd. If you're not logged in, it shows as dead. If you're
logged in and have ShowDead ON in your profile (as you must), you will see
your comment. If you're logged in and have ShowDead OFF, you will see [dead].

~~~
jacquesm
The comment was killed because it was a duplicate (see below).

~~~
brk
Right, but that wasn't the point of _my_ comment, I'm just saying that he is
not being censored in some devious way that makes it look one way to him and a
different way to the rest of the users.

~~~
jacquesm
No, certainly not. It just looks weird, that's what prompted him to ask.

There are lots of people in the category you describe though.

------
duck
I think it was because it was marked [dead], at least that is what I see.

~~~
exit
but it's not what i see. i see the entire comment, but only when logged in as
"exit". otherwise i see [dead].

